# Where to learn Spanish in Madrid?



## MichelleCousin (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello to everyone! 

I have just arrived from Marseille and my next step is to learn Spanish. I live now in Madrid and there are a lot of Language Schools to learn, but I'm looking for something really good. In NY I learnt a lot of English at a center called International Center New York. It was a school where u paid a fix tax and u could go whenever u wanted for as many hours u wanted a day. I paid for 3 weeks and spent a lot of time there doing a lot of different things, there were not only Spanish lessons and boring classes we were going to the swimming pool, or walking around with a guide in English, playing Monopoly, etc... it was really good to learn. 

Does anybody know if there is something in Madrid or around Madrid to learn this way? I really can't stand just lessons and I'm not a good fan of strict timetables. Please, any idea of how to do it would be more than welcome. 

Merci beaucoup!

Michelle


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*intercambios, language, Spanish, learning Spanish, Madrid*



MichelleCousin said:


> Hello to everyone!
> 
> I have just arrived from Marseille and my next step is to learn Spanish. I live now in Madrid and there are a lot of Language Schools to learn, but I'm looking for something really good. In NY I learnt a lot of English at a center called International Center New York. It was a school where u paid a fix tax and u could go whenever u wanted for as many hours u wanted a day. I paid for 3 weeks and spent a lot of time there doing a lot of different things, there were not only Spanish lessons and boring classes we were going to the swimming pool, or walking around with a guide in English, playing Monopoly, etc... it was really good to learn.
> 
> ...


You can have a look at this recent thread which has a few opinions. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-spain/78816-need-learn-spanish-madrid.html
I don't know of any place that does Spanish classes as you suggest, although there are quite a few English teaching programmes in place that do this kind of thing!
The only thing I can suggest is doing an "intercambio", a language exchange, with someone who would like to practice French or English with you, and you include in that going for walks, cinema etc. Also there are many group activities that bring English and Spanish speakers together that are arranged around the city.
Here are some links. The first one explains the idea a bit.
How to Get an Intercambio in Madrid - Notes from Madrid – Tapas bars, restaurants, shopping, and nightlife in Madrid
MadridBabel - INICIO
LingoBongo - private classes, language exchanges, teaching jobs, cv sender and social events in Madrid - Clases y intercambios de idiomas en Madrid
And J&J's bookshop and Café on Wednesday's and Thursdays
J & J Books and Coffee


----------



## genie77 (Feb 3, 2012)

*The best school*

The best way to learn Spanish is going to the Official School of Languages​​, is the most serious, the teachers have a lot of training and, as it is official not private, has a lower price. The quality of teaching is the best.
There you can meet people of many nationalities, 20 languages ​​are taught.
You can choose from 9 schools located throughout Madrid. The biggest is this: la Escuela Oficial de Idiomas de Madrid - Jesús Maestro, puedes encontrar su Web en Google.

Good luck!


----------



## polkopanko (Apr 16, 2015)

Does any one have some new info about this topic? thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

genie77 said:


> The best way to learn Spanish is going to the Official School of Languages​​, is the most serious, the teachers have a lot of training and, as it is official not private, has a lower price. The quality of teaching is the best.
> There you can meet people of many nationalities, 20 languages ​​are taught.
> You can choose from 9 schools located throughout Madrid. The biggest is this: la Escuela Oficial de Idiomas de Madrid - Jesús Maestro, puedes encontrar su Web en Google.
> 
> Good luck!


The Escuela oficiales are very popular (and therefore difficult to get into) but I don't think they are always the best option


----------



## ColinEvans39 (Jul 13, 2015)

*Flexible Spanish course*

Hello Michelle,

Most private language schools offer free activities. So you take classes in the morning for example and join activities in the afternoon like dancing or going to a swimming pool like you mentioned. Many schools also offer private lessons. So you can book 30 lessons for example and take them over time. With most schools however you need to advice in time so that a teacher is available.

The only downside is that the private lessons are often in the afternoon and the activities, too. So you need to choose wether taking private lessons with the chance of not attending all activities or better group lessons in the morning but with less flexibility.

Maybe another option would be to search for a tandem partner. You can save quite some money and be very flexible regarding the schedule. But it won't be intensive even if you meet 2-3 times per week plus you would need to learn the grammar by yourself.

I attended a group course at Ailola Madrid a couple of months ago. As far as I know, they offer private lessons, too, but I'm not sure regarding the flexibility.

One more thing: There are also evenings in some coffee shops around (I think it's on Thursday night) where you can meet local tandem partners. This is also a good option to combine learning with some fun.

All the best,

Colins


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2015)

genie77 said:


> The best way to learn Spanish is going to the Official School of Languages​​, is the most serious, the teachers have a lot of training and, as it is official not private, has a lower price. The quality of teaching is the best.
> There you can meet people of many nationalities, 20 languages ​​are taught.
> You can choose from 9 schools located throughout Madrid. The biggest is this: la Escuela Oficial de Idiomas de Madrid - Jesús Maestro, puedes encontrar su Web en Google.
> 
> Good luck!


This is the cheapest way to learn Spanish in Spain. However on some occasions I have noticed that classes become full very quickly.

My advise is to book early to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Lily91 (Mar 10, 2016)

As other people already mentionned, I can't think of any place who offers completely "open" lessons. 

Of course, you're not obligated to go to the school everyday (although it is recommendable), but all places I know offer fixed hours (sometimes you can choose between the morning and afternoon). Furthermore, I don't know if completely open classes are that great. I think such a schedule isn't fit for many people, because you need some discipline in order to always go. A fixed schedule is a bit easier to handle for them. 

Moreover, most of the language schools here offer awesome activities at night! You can choose which activities you wanna do and which you don't want to. Tapear, excusions, museum tours and short trips are only a few options they have!

I've gone to a language school near the city center where you could choose between 25, 20, 15 and 6 hours and week and there was an activity almost every night where you were able to enjoy the time in Madrid after learning. And I really liked that there wasn't a limitation of how many activities you are able to participate in.


----------

